# java api offline nutzen?



## MrG (16. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

ich werde demnaechst ein paar Tage offline sein.
Wahrscheinlich sehe ich nur den Wald vor lauter Baeumen nicht, aber wie kann ich das java api auf meine Festplatte bannen?

Vielen Dank fuer jeden Hinweis.
Jochen


----------



## JPKI (16. Mrz 2007)

Die ist doch schon im JDK Standardordner in der Datei "src.zip" vorhanden: z.B. 
	
	
	
	





```
D:\Programme\Java\JDK 1.6\src.zip
```

Oder hab ich dein Problem missverstanden?


----------



## SlaterB (16. Mrz 2007)

ist da denn die API dabei?

evtl hier
http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp
recht weit unten


----------



## unicode (16. Mrz 2007)

link


----------



## MrG (17. Mrz 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> evtl hier
> http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp




Das habe ich gesucht.
Vielen Dank

Jochen


----------

